# Water leaking into driver side footwell



## dmorga01 (Jun 27, 2011)

I have a coupe 3.2 2006 & there is, on occasions, a massive amount water collecting in driver side footwell - at least the footwell is flooded especially after rain (driving in the rain?). It started last winter & I thought I had driven through a flood & water had got into the car. I used an industrial hoover to suck the water out & thought that was it. However, I drove to work & back a couple of weeks ago through torrential rain, parked the car up over night & when I went to get into it the following morning the footwell was completely flooded. I again have sucked it out but it seems never ending - I must have had at least 5/6 gallons out of the car. Another thing, when parked on the flat the water is in both back & front footwells, & when parked on a hill, front facing down the rear footwell dries out. Also, if it sucked relatively dry when I go back to it a bit later it is soaking again. I guess I need to take it in to an audi centre unless anyone has any advice.

Many Thanks

David


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Open the bonnet and see if the draining holes on either side (just at the rear side under the bonnet) are clogged.

My guess is that you have gotten leaves etc in there.


----------



## martinbanshee (May 24, 2010)

I had exactly the same problem with my V6, It's was a bad seal around the rear drivers side window and the dealer said they had seen it happen a few times. Water leaks through the seal, runs behind the plastics to the floor then makes the car stink like a wet dog.
I had to get a new window fitted and it had to be bonded in place. The seats and carpets had to come out, the carpets had to be washed and dried and the foam under the carpets had to be replaced.
Luckily all under warranty and no problems since.


----------



## CWJ (Aug 24, 2010)

As Arne said, check the gulleys under the wiper tray that allows water to run off. If these are blocked the water flows through the lugs where cabling enters the cabin and ends up as a pond in your footwell. I've been stung once myself with my Golf which required stripping the car (seats, carpet etc) and I now check my gulleys everytime I wash the car.


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Whatever it is, you need to get it sorted out soon.

In the floor are the electrical connections for the seats, which include the airbag connections.


----------



## TTOWNER. (Mar 3, 2011)

CWJ said:


> As Arne said, check the gulleys under the wiper tray that allows water to run off. If these are blocked the water flows through the lugs where cabling enters the cabin and ends up as a pond in your footwell. I've been stung once myself with my Golf which required stripping the car (seats, carpet etc) and I now check my gulleys everytime I wash the car.


Hey CJ (or SOMEONE ELSE) can you post a pic of where these gullies are so some of us who don't know will check and keep a watchful eye toward

Thanks!


----------



## TTOWNER. (Mar 3, 2011)

bump


----------



## TTOWNER. (Mar 3, 2011)

bump again..


----------



## CWJ (Aug 24, 2010)

I did have a look over the weekend and removal of the tray requires removal of the wipers which I'm not too keen on doing for the sake of demonstration. Perhaps someone else on here has a manufacturer's diagram?

If you look under your tray through a gap using a torch can you see a water collection? If you pour a (small) amount of water onto the wiper tray do you see it run off under the car -if so then you gulleys are working and your water problem is coming from somewhere else (perhaps windows as mentioned).

Carl


----------



## kevin34 (Jul 11, 2011)

It's amazing that this happens in a premium car like TT.
I have problems with the windows, but not too serious than yours.
In my TT, the water enters in the windows and in the rear lights, with all the problems that the water cause inside. FIS errors, window malfunction...

I'm very desapointed with Audi brand.
I think that it will be my last Audi.

Regards


----------



## shawshank (Nov 1, 2015)

I have a similar problem. Water gathers behind drivers seat, and carpet in the footwell is also wet.
Car is normaly parked on a slope with the nose up, so that makes me think that the leak is at the
front somewhere. Going into garage next week, so just need any ideas where to look.


----------



## shawshank (Nov 1, 2015)

I have a similar problem. Water gathers behind drivers seat, and carpet in the footwell is also wet.
Car is normaly parked on a slope with the nose up, so that makes me think that the leak is at the
front somewhere. Going into garage next week, so just need any ideas where to look.


----------



## Graham'sTT (Dec 6, 2014)

Common problem on many cars is that water running down windows into door cavity drains the wrong way, into the car rather than onto sill to the outside of the door seal.
Can be caused by either, or a combination of blockage in the correct drain holes in the bottom of the door (should drain to the o/s of the door seal), and badly fitting seals in the door behind the door card.
Not had this with either of my TTs, but have had it with two Golfs, both driver's door, both the same issue, water leaking via the holes in the bottom of the door that houses the door card clips.
Lay some dry paper towels along the (dry) inner sill next time you leave the car out in the rain to see if you can identify just where it's coming from.
Of course it may be coming in from in front of the windscreen (see earlier posts), or if a roadster, via blocked draining pipes/trays via the soft-top.
Source of water leaking into car can be very troublesome to find. Good luck.


----------



## shawshank (Nov 1, 2015)

Thanks Graham's TT. Think it may be a drain channel at the front of car, but as you say very difficult and annoying to find.
It is a 2010 Roadster. Other than this problem, it is a fun car to drive.


----------



## LeTrench (Nov 29, 2012)

This has happened to mine too - can anyone advise how to get the water out please?


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

I had this problem about 5 years ago when I bought my Roadster turned out the Air Con pipe was directed into drivers footwell of the car, took it back to dealer re directed it and been dry ever since [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------

